# Sovyetler Birliğinin yerini bir sıra yeni devletler aldı



## VadimR

From Turkish language textbook (by P. I. Kuznetsov, Moscow, 2000).

1991 yılının Aralığında ölen Sovyetler Birliğinin yerini bir sıra yeni devletler *aldı*. Rusya (Rusya Federasyonu) da bunlardan biri ve elbette en büyüğü.

Can anybody please translate the first sentence, especially explain the meaning of the word *aldı *here.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

1991 yılının Aralığında ölen Sovyetler Birliğinin yerini bir sıra yeni devletler *aldı*. Rusya (Rusya Federasyonu) da bunlardan biri ve elbette en büyüğü.

Hi, I'll Try and Translate as Follows  :

In the December of year 1991, an echelon of other states took the place of USSR. Russia, the Federation was one of them and surely the largest of'em all.


----------



## VadimR

Can you make the same literally? Only the first sentence.


----------



## nigromante00

A series of new states (replaced)took the place of  the Soviet Union which was collapsed in december of 1991


----------



## VadimR

Tamam. Anladım. Teşekkür ederim!


----------



## nigromante00

almak - *yerini almak - yerine geçmek*


----------



## VadimR

Can it be literally understood like this? :
*Sovyetler Birliğinin yerini (The place of Soviet Union) - bir sıra yeni devletler aldı (a series of new states took) *


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

the place of USSR, a row of new states took/got/occupied/replaced(maybe?)


----------



## VadimR

Evet. Çok teşekkür ederim! =)


----------

